# Merckx Advice-2005 Leader



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

Currently riding a 1983 Eddy Merckx Corsa I believe with SLX tubing. Always rides like a dream as it is pure steel. I had it signed by Eddy in 1986 on the top tube so its real special. Many people tell me stop riding it and will you sell it but can't ever see myself doing it.

Want to keep with a Merckx and build another up and I notice the 2005 leader frame is on special. Its aluminum so real stiff I would think. I am short so my local bike stores don't have anything close I can ride.

Anyone out there riding this frame? What can I expect and am I better off ponying up some extra dollars to get myself something with possibly a better ride involving carbon.Any advise from another Merckx purist like myself would be appreciated......


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I have the 05 Leader and I love it. It's solid and doesn't make all the funky noise a Carbon bike makes. It's really a nice solid frame you can be proud of riding and owning. It's a bike you want to keep for years (like your corsa) and pass it on to your kids. Modern carbon fiber bikes feels more like a disposable bike, it isn't built to last for years of usage. 

You can't go wront with a FULL Steel Merckx, but you will probably find it very difficult to find anyone still have them in stock. What size do you ride? 

BTW, how do you protect Eddy's autograph on the top tube from fading or rubbing off?


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

I protected the signature for years with some good quality clear thick tape. It always worried me it would come off but never did. I have recently covered it over with some waterproof wrap so that it does not deteriorate with light, sweat etc.

It's a 49 cm I believe but can't get Leader in that. I believe I may move up to 50 cm than down to 48cm. I got 1986 Shimano Ultegra and Dura Ace on her. and mostly all the same component currently but I can see it is slowly breaking down. I believe I may make wall art out of her and go with another Eddy.

What other bikes have you owned?????


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

Kdub:

I would also be interested in your thoughts in building her up with Campy components rather than Shimano. I notice some other posts from you and you seem to use Shimano. Don't you think an older or new Eddy should have Campy on it??

I have never ridden Campy but alot of people swear its better. What is your experience??


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

There was a 16 years gap between the time I was into cycling and just two months ago when I got back into cycling again (and built the Merckx). Between that time I owned 4 road bikes. My first ever sport road bike was a Centurion Accordo circa ~1987
My second bike was a Bianchi Brava with columbus chromo tubings circa 1989 or so. 
The third bike was a Giant Cadex 980C carbon fiber bike. It has carbon fiber tubing with alloy lugs.. I recently sold that on ebay.
Now I have my Eddy

I went with Shimano parts when I built the Eddy because 1) Team Motorola used Shimano at the time 2) For the price of a lesser Campy (Centeur), I could buy the older 9spd top end Dura Ace parts. 3) Shimano seems more readily available to purchase on ebay or online 4) All my previous bikes had Shimano and it doesn't seem like a stranger to me as Campy does.

I think if I were building an Eddy Merckx that isn't related to any previous or current Pro teams, I may opt for Campy parts; simply because it's european and goes well with an European frame.
The only Campy part I ever bought was an aero seat post 16 years ago. 

Oh actually I do have one Campy part on my Merckx right now.. it's the seatbolt


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

You are talking about the aluminium Leader, while the replies seem to be referencing the steel MX Leader, which is a different bike, for sure. I'm sure that bike is a nice one, in the end it's just another aluminium bike, I bet.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Jroden, how are you? Haven't seen you post here for a while. I've always enjoyed your pictures and ride stories with your MXL... I hope you have more to share. The fact you ride your MXL in all types of weathers and condition is very inspirational. I like to have a bike that does it all rather than have several for different days or riding conditions.

You are right about the Alum Leader.. I was mistaken when I saw the "05" Leader and thought about the 2005 MX Leader. My bad. .. But I personally would prefer an alum bike over a carbon one anyday.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm sort of OK, last week was our Empire State Games here in NY and I competed, for maybe my 13th. year, it's a neat event where we qualify in june as a 10 male and 3 female team, then race for 4 days in late july and live incollege dorms in some part of the state with maybe 1000 other athletes in all sorts of sports--it's really a neat event. We all score points over 4 days of racing toward an overall medal and for daily awards. In any event, I rode the leader to about 15th. place in a very hilly and rainy 75 mi road race, winning the field sprint, then 7th. in the crit the next day. Sadly, I touched wheels in the team time trial on the last day and took a nasty header and broke my collar bone and wrist. The road season is over for me, I hope to be able to pull something together for cyclocross nationals (on my other Merckx) in December. After nearly 25 years of bike racing and all the injuries associated with it, maybe I'll see if I can find some safer things to do like master's racing or even run a marathon or something, it's hard to think about stepping back, though.. Here's our team, I'm hiding in the back with my broken bones on the left


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*campy vs. shimano*



ShortNFast said:


> Kdub:
> 
> I would also be interested in your thoughts in building her up with Campy components rather than Shimano. I notice some other posts from you and you seem to use Shimano. Don't you think an older or new Eddy should have Campy on it??
> 
> I have never ridden Campy but alot of people swear its better. What is your experience??


Speaking from experience, if you've got Shimano already stick with it. I have two Merckx bikes, one with Ultegra 9 and the other with Chorus 10. Both perform equally well. I had the Ultegra group first and got the Chorus on a new bike because I wanted the 10 speed. I wish I hadn't. Nothing wrong with Chorus or Campy, it's just that it's a pain having different groups on my bikes. I can't swap components such as wheels or cassettes. Plus the Campy gear is MUCH more expensive to maintain -- eg, Chorus steel cassettes cost more than twice as much as Ultegra. Same for other parts.

It is a myth that Campy performs better or lasts longer than Shimano. I've put more than 15,000 miles on both groups. I've yet to have any Ultegra parts break, but my Chorus group has had a rear hub and bottom bracket break and the right shifter is in need of repair. Meanwhile my Ultegra keeps going and going with never a problem.


----------



## ShortNFast (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks Tarwheel2. By the way what Merckx bikes do you ride? I am still trying to feel good about moving from a 83 steel Merckx and putting her up on the wall and then moving to a brand new 2005 leader which is all aluminum with a carbon fork. Hoping that maybe you may be on that bike or have some experience with it. I guess I am trying to avoid the hate myself for buying aluminum when for the same price I could get into a carbon. But then I wouldn't have Eddy Merckx on the bike would I. Any input would be appreciated...


----------



## eddymerckx#1 (Aug 5, 2005)

I had a Merckx SLX which I sold to a friend a while back,last summer I put together a 2003 red/black Leader w 10 spd. dura-ace to keep my regular Merckx corsa 0.1 company(I got 6 roadbikes)the sizing changed in 04 & its different ,been foaming to get a SC in r/w/b thats discontinued,the Leader is very light & does everything very good,wish it was a little smaller though.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*steel vs. ???*



ShortNFast said:


> Thanks Tarwheel2. By the way what Merckx bikes do you ride? Any input would be appreciated...


I've got a Merckx Corsa 01 and an AX titanium. I bought the Corsa first, and then bought the AX used about a year later. Both are the same size and geometry (57) and handle nearly identically, but the AX has a Serotta carbon fork. The AX is about 2 lbs. lighter than the Corsa due to components as well as the frame, but I don't notice the extra weight when riding the Corsa. 

More often than not, I find myself reaching for the Corsa because I just like the feel of steel frames. I tried an aluminum Bianchi w/carbon fork for a while and just didn't like it. Felt too much road buzz and vibrations. Various people will tell you it's the geometry and not frame material that determines how a bike rides, but I am not convinced. If I were you, I would try as long a test ride as you can get away with on the Leader before buying it. It might be every bit as comfortable as the Corsa and certainly lighter, but if you are a longtime steel rider you might not like the feel of aluminum, particularly on longer rides. When I first got my Al Bianchi I loved it, but I started noticing the vibrations more the longer I rode it.

If you can find a ti Merckx, that would be lighter than your Corsa with a similar road feel. Merckx's newest ti model is the Majestic, but they quit making them. You might still be able to find one, however, if you shop around at places like GVHbikes.com or Competitive Cyclist. And you might find that Merckx aluminum frames are every bit as comfortable. Perhaps you can get some input from others who have ridden both their steel and aluminum frames extensively.


----------

